# Just got my Climbing equipment, and I'm new..



## mustangwagz (Jan 24, 2010)

Well..i've finally gotten my climbing equipment, and i'm new to the whole climbing thing. ANy pointers, or DO's and DONT's? Imma try to avoid cuttin while in the tree for now. just mainly wanna get up there, tie to it, and then snatch block it outta the path or stuff. SO any help would be great. Thanks folks!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 24, 2010)

or wait maybe this



ah crap I cant decide :computer2:


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 24, 2010)

haha, yah right..You oughta know better than that..your a guy..Would you stop and ask for directions if you had a relative idea on where you was goin?.. haha. I was just askin for tips on climbing. we all gotta start somewhere. i watched my uncle do it for years, but he's decesed now so i guess that aint gonna work eh?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 24, 2010)

mustangwagz said:


> haha, yah right..You oughta know better than that..your a guy..Would you stop and ask for directions if you had a relative idea on where you was goin?.. haha. I was just askin for tips on climbing. we all gotta start somewhere. i watched my uncle do it for years, but he's decesed now so i guess that aint gonna work eh?



Nothing against you man I hope you do great, this is an awesome career... Im just waiting for this post to meet its full potential


----------



## clearance (Jan 24, 2010)

Whatcha got for gear, belt, spurs and stuff?


----------



## climber338 (Jan 24, 2010)

go online and get the tree climbers companion for like $20 bucks. It shows you what knots to use and how to do pretty much everything. I just started climbing last year and it has helped me alot with the knots and stuff. Get that and your golden. I started small and worked my way up. Stay comfortable with what your doing and SLOWLY make your way to more intense climbing. It takes time to get good at it and i learn something new every time i go up. Keep an open mind to what works well for you and go with it. When your life is on the line (no pun intended) dont settle, get the equipment that your most comfortable with. good luck and stay safe up there.


----------



## treeoperations (Jan 24, 2010)

go work for some one and learn to climb that way. theres no need to be a pioneer when your learning, learn from a pro, get qualified.


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 24, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230426054399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Here's what i got...any comments or cons? lemme know.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 24, 2010)

mustangwagz said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230426054399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Here's what i got...any comments or cons? lemme know.



Sorry to say but you won't be doing much climbing with that equipment. A belt, spurs and a fall arrest harness are not what you need. You'll need a tree climbing saddle, a rope and one carabiner to start. Forget the spurs unless you plan on climbing poles or tree that will be removed. Don't forget a throw bag and some throw line too.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 24, 2010)

*climbing*

Yea..... I think you should resell the stuff you bought and buy the right tools. I also think that you should at least work with somebody that has experience, or stay very close to the ground like on it and do your homework on tree climbing.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that if your goal is the removal of your own trees by putting a bull rope in them and putting the whole tree on the ground then you have a sufficient setup. I would not like to see you hire out trimming with this setup, but it will work for removals. I guess working low and learning to trust your gear is my advice. The tree climbers companion is a must and I would also recommend The Fundamentals of General Tree Work by Beranek . I would also get a safety 8 it will save you some climbing down on spurs and don't pull trees over with the same rope you use as a lifeline.​


----------



## Ellistrees (Jan 24, 2010)

*Buy a large bucket truck and throw the ropes away.*

Actually just kidding. Using a large bucket takes some experience also. 
And I use my ropes and saddle in combination with my bucket. Though a bucket truck sure makes for a lot less climbing. Has made me little lazy and fat. 
With a bucket you can repel down out of the bucket which makes for alot of fun.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 24, 2010)

You need to learn a climbing hitch such as a blakes hitch. For this you need to buy a climbing line. This will keep you safer. To install it you will need a pole saw and a throw line. A different saddle will be needed too. The best way in my opinion to start climbing is through pruning. Just use a handsaw. This will help you to stay safe and will let you develop your skills before complicating things with a chainsaw..... Good luck..... Mike

Just my 2cs....


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pros and Cons- for a lineman which it is billed as its great, for trees its DANGEROUS*

Unfortunately, you purchased a good kit for lineman work, Telephone poles climb different than trees.

The belt you have is the worst! you need to get one that has straps to keep your legs in, people die every year falling out of work belts just like that when they flip upside down. And fall to their death.

The pole gaffs you have in this kit look to have short points for telephone poles, you need longer points. 

Trade it in, sell it on Ebay or just keep it if you are going to work for the telephone company.

Good luck- and be careful out there its Dangerous

:chainsawguy:


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 24, 2010)

*The belt is wrong because it isn't a tree climbing belt-*

my last posting didn't say that though, I focused on the lack of leg straps. This belt is called a "work positioning belt" It is designed to hold you directly opposite of the pull against the belt, when climbing trees you need a belt that is designed to pull from different directions. 

The Buckstrap you have there will be a royal pain in the butt to use with that buckle, and the steel lanyard if he shipped it is useless unless you are going to walk your dog with it.


I don't mean to be critical except that it is your life, and I can't sit by and watch you destroy it with out at least trying to set you straight.


Be CAREFUL not Clueless!


----------



## dukntz (Jan 24, 2010)

I am new to this site, but I was taught how to climb and trim by one of the best in the midwest, working for the city of Milw. I now work for an electric utility and spent the better part of 16 years climbing poles. The advise you have been given is right on. You need to trade the pole belt for a saddle and the gaffs are also probably going to be too short for tree work. Pick up a good arborist manual to give you the basics. Anything by Alex Shigo also will help you understand how a tree grows and then how to trim it.


----------



## constantine (Jan 24, 2010)

*Tree gear vs. Pole gear.*



dukntz said:


> I am new to this site, but I was taught how to climb and trim by one of the best in the midwest, working for the city of Milw. I now work for an electric utility and spent the better part of 16 years climbing poles. The advise you have been given is right on. You need to trade the pole belt for a saddle and the gaffs are also probably going to be too short for tree work. Pick up a good arborist manual to give you the basics. Anything by Alex Shigo also will help you understand how a tree grows and then how to trim it.


:agree2:

These guys are right. Go to the websites of Bailey's, WesSpur, and Sherrill. They all sell the basic equipment you will need in kit form. If you have a good arborist supplier near you, go in and try some saddles. The saddle is very important. It must fit just right, and be comfortable to support your entire weight for long periods of time. You can spend a fortune on ropes and equipment, but to start off, you need a good rope, good saddle, some good boots (not the kind made for gaffs or spurs), a couple of locking carabiners (don't take any shortcuts here, buy the "three-way" kind that need three separate moves to open), and a lanyard or flipline. Steel-core or non steel-core, it doesn't matter, unless you are climbing near electric lines, which you shouldn't be doing anyway, until you learn more. 

You'll also need a throwline, throw weight, and a bag. Gotta get the rope up there. Also, a helmet and some good gloves. I'm not kidding.

Finally, get _*The Tree Climber's Companion*_, the best $20 you ever spent. Read it cover to cover, more than once. All the catalogs have it.

Learn the knots, and practice with the rope over a branch maybe 10' off the ground. Make sure everything works. If you fall on your butt from maybe 12", you won't get killed. 

Then, most important - find somebody who climbs for a living and is willing to show you how it's done. You can't learn it from a book, but the book sure helps. 

The stuff you got is OK for climbing utility poles. You don't use gaffs on a tree unless you are going to take it down. You should be able to sell the stuff if you don't plan to pole climb later.

Climbing is great fun. I don't climb for a living, but I wanted to learn how. Just be careful and take it slow. 

Good luck, man. Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow lots of input which is good. Luckily, i've already got the Tree Gaffs, aquired from logger who's my neighbor. Now for belts, yes i understand imma need a diff one. Just got back from neighbors matter of fact who's gettin me one from work that none of the other guys could fit. *bein small got its benefits!* haha. In all honesty, i been using a set of pole gaffs for about 3 weeks now. just climb up and climb down With the same style belt and a Tree Stand Safety Harness and an atv helmet. I'm not looking to crawl up and hack a bunch of limbs off or make a living outta doin this. i'm just using it to climb up, tie a rop on for Falling it in a certain direction, then make my way back down. I tried to use logical sense. Be as safe as possible with what i had. Had ppl outside while i was practicing as well. As far as the steel lanyard, i told him to keep it...maybe usable for sinching stuff once its on the ground, but thats why i got logging chains anyhow! lol The Gaffs i was using were pretty crude..no padding on them so needless to say i got some bruises. I'm used to doing what i can with what i got, thats the way i always have been. As far as advice, yinz have opened my eyes alot. If i was going to get into this as a living..yah..i'd have thousands tied up in it. As far as ropes, i got like over 500 ft of that blue amsteel stuff they use on todays winchs. I figure that would be more than sufficent seeing as itll pull a barried vehicle weighing over 4000 lb outta the mudd or over a highwall edge. So with this all said, Hopefully i can make do with some of the stuff i got and get rid of rest, or keep everything, and get more. I'm open for all thoughts and advice so keep it coming!! Thanks Folks! 

-Zac


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 24, 2010)

mustangwagz said:


> **The Gaffs i was using were pretty crude..no padding on them so needless to say i got some bruises. I'm used to doing what i can with what i got, thats the way i always have been. I'm open for all thoughts and advice so keep it coming!! Thanks Folks!
> 
> -Zac



Well, I guess you have survived this long... I know the deal been there done that too many times...

Those gaffs even with nice pads are going give you bruises for awhile, you have to build up to them.

The pro's on this site will prolly try to talk you outta' some of them ways, but hey that's what were here for-

To level with you, my take from this last posting- I think yer crazy! ATV helmet, hunting harness-- I don't care if you are taking down one tree or thousands, you need the correct equipment and training. PERIOD

I hope not to read about you in the paper or on this site.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not to high jack but would this work for climbing some small trees to see if I like climbing? Ill get more stuff to be safe but this is affordable? My uncle used to climbed so ill have him come and give me some pointers before I get more then 4ft off the ground... I'm not looking to start taking down trees, just always wanted to climb. Used to rock climb with borrowed gear. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250566022196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330080861956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## constantine (Jan 24, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Not to high jack but would this work for climbing some small trees to see if I like climbing? Ill get more stuff to be safe but this is affordable? My uncle used to climbed so ill have him come and give me some pointers before I get more then 4ft off the ground... I'm not looking to start taking down trees, just always wanted to climb. Used to rock climb with borrowed gear.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250566022196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



I've got this crawly feeling about buying anything on eBay which I'd use for life support. Maybe I'm paranoid, but if you buy from an established dealer, the manufacturer will stand behind the gear. On eBay they may say "new" but who knows??


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 24, 2010)

constantine said:


> I've got this crawly feeling about buying anything on eBay which I'd use for life support. Maybe I'm paranoid, but if you buy from an established dealer, the manufacturer will stand behind the gear. On eBay they may say "new" but who knows??



Good point. Don't want to drop $600 on something i'm only goign to try out and use once in a while. But ya your life is priceless. Id make sure its not going to snap on me, then again i would only go up a little bit and get a feel. If i really like it and want to take it farther ill get advice and better gear.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 24, 2010)

This cant be real, someone is posing again just to stir the pot.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 24, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> This cant be real, someone is posing again just to stir the pot.



I'm not trying to stir the pot? Just wondering is that gear is any good?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 24, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot? Just wondering is that gear is any good?



Matt I wasnt talking about your post Im refering the the guy who started this. As far as that gear dont buy anything used that you dont know who owned it. That first saddle doesn't look new to me. The second kit is real bottom of the barrel. If you cant afford a decent complete kit buy it piece by piece and buy the best stuff you can afford. Get a good saddle, good rope, good triple locking biners, then work on gaffs lanyards and odds and ends.

Im not sure where you are in CT but I have a weaver saddle similar to the one listed first in a Med 34-38 that you could hook up and try if you like it then go buy one. Any chance you get to test equipment, or at least try it on take it.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 24, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Matt I wasnt talking about your post Im refering the the guy who started this. As far as that gear dont buy anything used that you dont know who owned it. That first saddle doesn't look new to me. The second kit is real bottom of the barrel. If you cant afford a decent complete kit buy it piece by piece and buy the best stuff you can afford. Get a good saddle, good rope, good triple locking biners, then work on gaffs lanyards and odds and ends.



Ohh

Thanks, I have other priority's at the moment anyway. Ill save for a good kit and get some lessons.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 24, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Ohh
> 
> Thanks, I have other priority's at the moment anyway. Ill save for a good kit and get some lessons.



Well if your feeling your oats this spring/summer and want to try a little basic climbing let me know (if your in the Hartford area).


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 24, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well if your feeling your oats this spring/summer and want to try a little basic climbing let me know (if your in the Hartford area).



Take him up on this one matt, no better training than from a pro actually WILLING to help ya........


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 24, 2010)

*I've done it again..*

Well..seems as though, once again, i got everyone in an uproar. Thats what i'm pro at...sadly. After much reading, and debating...imma re sell my stuff. Buy a throw ball and some more rope, along with a rope come-along and do this crap another way. Hell, i ougha just Cut a square hole in the tree and stuff a bottle jack in there like the amish usually do. Ever seen that?...now thats crude falling eh? But once again, i appologize if i made anyone heated at me for being a green horn and just rushing into this. I DO APPRECIATE all the in put though..thats why i LOVE this site.. I been gettin emails NON STOP since i posted this. Thats why i did it, i wanted to know.. So Sorry again, But thanks much! ill let ya know how the throw ball thing works out once i get it. 

-Zac


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 24, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Take him up on this one matt, no better training than from a pro actually WILLING to help ya........



Thanks, I just might in the summer. I might get 5 feet up and get scarred :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 24, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Thanks, I just might in the summer. I might get 5 feet up and get scarred :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats all part of it man, no worries... What matters is what you do after you get 5 feet up and get scared. Push through safely and go a little higher. Go slow get a little higher every time and next thing you know its like putting on an old pair of comfy sneakers, it just seems natural.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

mustangwagz said:


> Well..seems as though, once again, i got everyone in an uproar. Thats what i'm pro at...sadly. After much reading, and debating...imma re sell my stuff. Buy a throw ball and some more rope, along with a rope come-along and do this crap another way. Hell, i ougha just Cut a square hole in the tree and stuff a bottle jack in there like the amish usually do. Ever seen that?...now thats crude falling eh? But once again, i appologize if i made anyone heated at me for being a green horn and just rushing into this. I DO APPRECIATE all the in put though..thats why i LOVE this site.. I been gettin emails NON STOP since i posted this. Thats why i did it, i wanted to know.. So Sorry again, But thanks much! ill let ya know how the throw ball thing works out once i get it.
> 
> -Zac



Nah its all good mate. Every 2 weeks or so there is a thread just like this and the answers to your questions are always the same. We need a stamp or something!

Throw bag line and cube will be the best investment you have ever made for felling. Good luck!


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Take him up on this one matt, no better training than from a pro actually WILLING to help ya........



My only concern here is exactly what is it that S&M is going to break him in to?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 25, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Take him up on this one matt, no better training than from a pro actually WILLING to help ya........



And all along here I thought he was a police officer trying to learn how to climb off the internet.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> And all along here I thought he was a police officer trying to learn how to climb off the internet.



No I am a Police Officer who knows how to climb, who is offering to help someone get afeel for some of the equipment. MDS he may be closer to you maybe you could do something decent in life instead of just being a douchebag all the time.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> My only concern here is exactly what is it that S&M is going to break him in to?



OoMT Im saving that for you


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 25, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> No I am a Police Officer who knows how to climb, who is offering to help someone get afeel for some of the equipment.
> 
> Might wanna exercise some caution with that one matt.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Stihl-O-Matic said:
> 
> 
> > No I am a Police Officer who knows how to climb, who is offering to help someone get afeel for some of the equipment.
> ...


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 25, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> > Hey MDS if you dont have anything helpful or constructive to say ####. Your obviously suffer from some form of inferiority complex. Im not sure what it is but you have issues man. This forum is Arborist 101 its here to help people who wish to learn something about the trade. This guy came in here looking for help and I am a decent enough person to try and go out of my way to help the guy out. Now what ever issues you have with me being a cop is you need to shelve it. I think your just pissed that you have realized that your career field isnt BRAIN SURGERY. Your not that special and from what I hear not even that good at what you do. If your not here to help people go troll the Comm Tree Care forum your just being disruptive as usual.
> ...


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Stihl-O-Matic said:
> 
> 
> > From what you hear eh?? Well, thats it, I'm packing it in...too many hacks and partime retired wannabee's getting into this biz lately anyways.
> ...


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> OoMT Im saving that for you



Hey big fella, I found your theme song! :yourock: You didn't tell me you were musically talented too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fqws3BH30c


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

I should probably not go for a holiday in Connecticut any time soon....


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> I should probably not go for a holiday in Connecticut any time soon....



Hell no OoMT your okay in my book, I can take a friendly ribbing, its when people with no reason or factual bases talk BS just to be an ass that bothers me, while doing so take away from honest efforts to help or inform someone looking for info.

And by the way I was singing that song to you.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 26, 2010)

You guys are getting WAY to cuddly...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Treecutr (Jan 26, 2010)

I remember when someone tried to give me that same belt for tree work, told them it was crap, so I got 2 feet off the ground with it on, and demonstrated. I let my spikes" slip " off the tree. The belt slid up to my armpits, it hurt a litte too. I'f I had my arms over head, like when trimming, it would have slid right off me, and I would fall to my death or serious injury if higher in the tree. You can get an inexpensive Weaver saddle for like $120? can't remmeber. definetly need the climbing line, and some GOOD carabiners. I don't use non lockers. Eastern mountain sports has some pretty inexpensice 22KN aluminum biners. You want steel ones for what you intend to cut out and lower. Just shop around. Best advice. Tree climbers companion, videos on youtube help if you find the right stuff, Knot book. There's another book, used for ISA training too, it's good though. Heres a link to a good starter saddle.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fb94812&itemid=350303362700&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## Wishie22 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Good advise.*



Treecutr said:


> I remember when someone tried to give me that same belt for tree work, told them it was crap, so I got 2 feet off the ground with it on, and demonstrated. I let my spikes" slip " off the tree. The belt slid up to my armpits, it hurt a litte too. I'f I had my arms over head, like when trimming, it would have slid right off me, and I would fall to my death or serious injury if higher in the tree. You can get an inexpensive Weaver saddle for like $120? can't remmeber. definetly need the climbing line, and some GOOD carabiners. I don't use non lockers. Eastern mountain sports has some pretty inexpensice 22KN aluminum biners. You want steel ones for what you intend to cut out and lower. Just shop around. Best advice. Tree climbers companion, videos on youtube help if you find the right stuff, Knot book. There's another book, used for ISA training too, it's good though. Heres a link to a good starter saddle.




Tree Stuff has the Weaver with leg straps for under $100. http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=205&item=1510
This one for under $70 http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=196&item=1087
They don't look comfortable, but may be the fit for quick once in a while jobs.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 28, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> > Hey MDS if you dont have anything helpful or constructive to say ####. Your obviously suffer from some form of inferiority complex. Im not sure what it is but you have issues man. This forum is Arborist 101 its here to help people who wish to learn something about the trade. This guy came in here looking for help and I am a decent enough person to try and go out of my way to help the guy out. Now what ever issues you have with me being a cop is you need to shelve it. I think your just pissed that you have realized that your career field isnt BRAIN SURGERY. Your not that special and from what I hear not even that good at what you do. If your not here to help people go troll the Comm Tree Care forum your just being disruptive as usual.
> ...


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 28, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Stihl-O-Matic said:
> 
> 
> > I work security at my local mall on the weekends. Could you direct me to some cop forum that I could chime in on.
> ...


----------



## Wishie22 (Jan 28, 2010)

Paul Blart... said:


> I work security at my local mall on the weekends. Could you direct me to some cop forum that I could chime in on.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hometown Tree (Jan 30, 2010)

*Shoot it !!!!*

Hey guys, What i would do is buy the big shot and shoot a line into the top of the tree u are gonna climb. either use an accender or let a good friend hold the rope and climb away, there will be no way u can fall. I have used this method for 15 years and have never been injured cutting over 3000 trees here in eastern NC . Just remember no amount of money is worth your life or ruining yourself forever. Be safe guys...


morbark 13 chipper
vermeer 252 grinder
2004 chevy 2500 HD
Dump trailer
husky 372,365,350,55,51,335
echo polesaw


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 30, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I work security at my local mall on the weekends. Could you direct me to some cop forum that I could chime in on.



Sorry man you dont qualify for cop forums, does it piss you off too that I work full time as a cop and run a pretty successful tree business. Maybe you guys are just lazy cause you only have 1 Career (mall security doesnt count). You guys crack me up with your delusions that this is rocket science and because someone comes from the *RIGHT* side of the tracks they shouldnt be doing it. If it will make you feel better I start drinking excessively, beat my wife,kids, dog and move in to a trailer so I fit in better.

Whats with your profile pic you look a little shaky in that tree, maybe you should stick to mall security. 

How many jobs do you have


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 30, 2010)

What kind of trees you doin that they're so easy anyway S&M?

Give me the $ on the most expensive single removal you've ever done?? 

I just wanna hear what sort of trees you're thinking of when you say its so simple.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Dont be taking no two hours to dream up a reply either!


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Stihl -A- Waitin? 

Most climbers could answer that in ten seconds!


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like he decided to run out for coffee and donuts after pondering that one for a bit.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 30, 2010)

I just love how everyone gets nice and testy in the winter months. Feel the love...


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I just love how everyone gets nice and testy in the winter months. Feel the love...



Just keeping it real blakes. 

Looks like your boy got whipped up by his own tongue. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Just keeping it real blakes.
> 
> Looks like your boy got whipped up by his own tongue. lol



Meh, really dude, you are kind of a ####. lol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> What kind of trees you doin that they're so easy anyway S&M?
> 
> Give me the $ on the most expensive single removal you've ever done??
> 
> I just wanna hear what sort of trees you're thinking of when you say its so simple.





tree MDS said:


> Dont be taking no two hours to dream up a reply either!





tree MDS said:


> Stihl -A- Waitin?
> 
> Most climbers could answer that in ten seconds!





tree MDS said:


> Looks like he decided to run out for coffee and donuts after pondering that one for a bit.



haha TreeMUT your so predictable. Let me just put it to you this way, I mady over 100k every year for the last 3 years from my other job so it really doesnt matter how much I make on trees does it. Because youll never catch up. Stay in your trailer. By the way I dont eat donuts I was at the gym working out, on top of my career, my business I also work out that way Ill never look like a little P U S S Y like you
Dont worry Blakes hes just an #######


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 30, 2010)

I should be headed there myself, SOM, just can't seem to get out my chair this morning... yawn...


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> haha TreeMUT your so predictable. Let me just put it to you this way, I mady over 100k every year for the last 3 years from my other job so it really doesnt matter how much I make on trees does it. Because youll never catch up. Stay in your trailer. By the way I dont eat donuts I was at the gym working out, on top of my career, my business I also work out that way Ill never look like a little P U S S Y like you
> Dont worry Blakes hes just an #######



Those leg straps must be cutting off the flow of blood to that head of yours... BECAUSE YOU STILL NEVER ANSWERED THE QUESTION!!

WHAT IS THE MOST EXPENSIVE SINGLE TREE YOU HAVE EVER TAKEN DOWN??


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Those leg straps must be cutting off the flow of blood to that head of yours... BECAUSE YOU STILL NEVER ANSWERED THE QUESTION!!
> 
> WHAT IS THE MOST EXPENSIVE SINGLE TREE YOU HAVE EVER TAKEN DOWN??



29.95 and I underbid you to get the job. TreeMut wants to prove what a great tree guy he is by winning the I made more on 1 tree then you did argument... Well my daddy can beat up your daddy. GROW UP DUDE. I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else here. The only people I have to prove anything to are myself, my family and god. Well I am secure in the fact that I am a good husband, father, son and brother. I know I took my kids to Daytona/Orlando/Disney for 20 Days last year paid for it all with CASH from tree work and came home with $1500 Cash left over. They have a good home in one of the better CT towns and are wanting nothing. I go to church almost every week with my family and am secure in the fact that when I die I will be heading north to the pearly gates with a smile on my face, content in the knowledge that I lived a happy, productive, loving life. I have also lost count how many ACTUAL people (cops and civilians) that are still alive today directly and solely due to something I did. I have proven my self to everyone that matters. I got bad news for you TreeMut Your not on the list. Go play elsewhere.

By the way I dont have a lot of options on the straps they are on the second to last hole and wearing them like that comes from getting that drilled into my head in the military with parachute and repelling rigs. Yup while you were home smoking pot I was in the service protecting your right to come in here and flap your gums. Apparently your feel an urge to prove what a great tree worker you are. Well here you win your better then me, your the best on arboristsite I take that back your the best on the east cost. You win man your great. I just wounder if you realize what an ass you sound like.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 30, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I should be headed there myself, SOM, just can't seem to get out my chair this morning... yawn...



Prolly that beard holding you down. Your starting to look like a Taliban from one of them playing cards


----------



## stevep (Jan 30, 2010)

*Harness*

I use the Petzl Navaho V-Bod with croll. Samson single line and a Blake hitch.
Steve


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 30, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Prolly that beard holding you down. Your starting to look like a Taliban from one of them playing cards



Nah, I just decided that walking to the store for a fresh pack of Marbs was enough exercise for the day. lol


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 30, 2010)

blakesmaster said:


> nah, i just decided that walking to the store for a fresh pack of marbs was enough exercise for the day. Lol



rofl


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 31, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Sorry man you dont qualify for cop forums, does it piss you off too that I work full time as a cop and run a pretty successful tree business. Maybe you guys are just lazy cause you only have 1 Career (mall security doesnt count). You guys crack me up with your delusions that this is rocket science and because someone comes from the *RIGHT* side of the tracks they shouldnt be doing it. If it will make you feel better I start drinking excessively, beat my wife,kids, dog and move in to a trailer so I fit in better.
> 
> Whats with your profile pic you look a little shaky in that tree, maybe you should stick to mall security.
> 
> How many jobs do you have



My point was simply that unless you have some real experience, you arent really qualified to make judgements as to the difficulty of someone elses trade, that's all.

Not sure how you got into God and country (and disneyland?) and all that other stuff.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 31, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> My point was simply that unless you have some real experience, you arent really qualified to make judgements as to the difficulty of someone elses trade, that's all.
> 
> Not sure how you got into God and country (and disneyland?) and all that other stuff.



My point is you have no idea how much experience I do or dont have, you just assume that since I have another job I dont know what I am doing. Well the only thing I havent done is work off a crane. Since you can only *legally *do *removals*, I have done every other aspect of removals and I got bad news for you. Though it is physically demanding it is not rocket science (obviously since your making your living at it) Why do you think there is so many low lifes in this job. So get off your self perceived high horse, go about your own life and mind your own ####ing business and we will all be happier.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess if you re just doing a few easy peasy trees on the side for some extra dough to put in your piggy bank, that ain't so bad.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 31, 2010)

I never claimed to be the cats ass of tree climbers just that I can get the job done and make a few dollars. I retire form the PD in 4 years and will be going all out full time then. So wait 4 years then you can hate me.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like we got two new members for AS fight night. When we scheduling the showdown boys?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 31, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like we got two new members for AS fight night. When we scheduling the showdown boys?



Naah, no fight night for me. Just a little friendly ribbing is all.

I'm quite confident that ole S&M would kick my lilly ass pretty easily. 

I guess we just got one of those cool jobs that everyone wants to do... just sucks that theres less and less work going around on account of it is all.

I'll agree with S&M that there are certainly alot of low lives in this biz though. Its unfortunate really.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 31, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> ...just sucks that theres less and less work going around...



...ain't that the truth.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 31, 2010)

Well as cool as the job is there is still not a billion people that can do it in a tree, ya maybe a ton of bucket babies and lift users but not everyone can get in the tree. And yes I did start doing this for the fun of it, but I started correctly by learning from an experienced climber who is now in his 50s and still climbing, I started on AS after his tautline and other old school methods were not enough for me anymore.

The good news is I dont directly steel anyones business. The majority of my work is done for other cops or their friends and family and I dont advertise, I dont work for ridiculous low ball prices, I price fairly and give them a good price but I have been beat by people in the past. I do a good job and have ALWAYS left the HO happy. 

By the way I have Two of them cool jobs that everyone wants.


----------



## tboarder2602 (Feb 4, 2010)

*In CT looking to learn to climb aslo*

Hey guys,

I know the thread is a few days old now and I'm not trying to hijack, but If anyone in CT is willing to give me some guidance sometime or let me try some climbing with them I would definitely appreciate it. I'm pretty much in Matt's boat, don't want to spend a bunch of $ to see if climbing is for me, but always have been interested in it. I have rock climbed before, but always with friends who are experienced. Also I already have read the TCC by Jepson, but its been about a year so I guess I should read it again. 

I'm not asking anyone specifically, but if any of you CT guys would like a groundie free of charge (on a saturday) sometime, all I ask for in exchange is some guidance and a little rope time. Thanks.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 4, 2010)

tboarder2602 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know the thread is a few days old now and I'm not trying to hijack, but If anyone in CT is willing to give me some guidance sometime or let me try some climbing with them I would definitely appreciate it. I'm pretty much in Matt's boat, don't want to spend a bunch of $ to see if climbing is for me, but always have been interested in it. I have rock climbed before, but always with friends who are experienced. Also I already have read the TCC by Jepson, but its been about a year so I guess I should read it again.
> 
> I'm not asking anyone specifically, but if any of you CT guys would like a groundie free of charge (on a saturday) sometime, all I ask for in exchange is some guidance and a little rope time. Thanks.



Where are you in Ct


----------



## tboarder2602 (Feb 4, 2010)

About 10 min from Foxwoods. Willing to travel though.


----------



## tree md (Feb 4, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Where are you in Ct



DIdn't take you long to jump on that. :hmm3grin2orange:

Sounds like a win win to me. Someone gets some ground help and someone gets some tree time.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 4, 2010)

tree md said:


> DIdn't take you long to jump on that. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Sounds like a win win to me. Someone gets some ground help and someone gets some tree time.



Just happened to be on while he posted. Been a little boring on here lately.


----------



## tree md (Feb 4, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just happened to be on while he posted. Been a little boring on here lately.



I hear you there. We've had snow on the ground for the better part of a month here. Rain and snow forecasted for the weekend into Monday and raining now. Could get a little interesting when the temps start to drop below freezing. I've got two small jobs I need to do but no hurry on them. I need to let the ground dry out so I we can get a trailer in there to load logs on one of them. 

BTW, anyone know what happens to a treeman when he gets wet??? Me either, just checking...


----------



## gilraine (Apr 30, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats all part of it man, no worries... What matters is what you do after you get 5 feet up and get scared. Push through safely and go a little higher. Go slow get a little higher every time and next thing you know its like putting on an old pair of comfy sneakers, it just seems natural.



thats the point I am at right now... Really scared, but the rush and the feeling of accomplishment is amazing...


----------

